

Avant Browser is soooo much faster than firefox 3 - mercury

Ok i dont work for Avant Browser or anything, infact I have been using firefox until now. Got into a conversation with one of my friends and asked him if he downloaded firefox 3 yet. He told me he didnt and told me hes been using Avant Browser for years. I got curious and downloaded it and by golly this thing is QUICK! its faster than any of the top browsers i have used. How come this thing isnt in the lime light like all the others? Gets you thinking huh...
======
slater
Cos it's based on IE, one of the worst browsers available.

"Gets you thinking huh..."

No, not really.

